# Photoshelter vs Wordpress???



## TiCoyote (Sep 14, 2013)

I do wedding photography professionally.  When I started this business, I had a Zenfolio website.  It was pretty basic.  And slow.  

Last summer, I bought a Wordpress template and set up a site hosted by GoDaddy.  It's faster, and the layout looks more professional.  I can do fullscreen galleries, which is both a pro and a con, because if the user sets the aspect of the window too wide and short, it cuts off heads.  

This summer, my site got hacked, and I had to rebuild it.  2 days of work.  And stress.  Now that it's rebuild and I've been looking at it with a critical eye, I think the pictures don't look as sharp as I would prefer.  They definitely look sharper before I upload them than after.  I tried all different ways of compressing them, but I'm still a little disappointed.  I still have the Zenfolio site to sell prints.  

Does anyone use Photoshelter?  I'm looking at the $30/month Standard account.  I would probably need to keep my Zenfolio, because I like the ordering. That's another $100/year.  

I want a site that is: 
Easy to set up
Allows me to do fullscreen galleries
Able to show photos in a clear, high resolution
Loads fast.  

Thank you,


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been using Photoshelter for 4 years and it is the easiest site I've ever used. They have a wide variety of templates that can be changed with the click of a button.  If you have any questions they are easy to get in touch  with and they are always adding updates that make things easier.  I've never had any problems with them.  I kept my site simple and functional for everything that I need. If you're interested in having a look at it.  www.imagecommunications.ca


----------

